# salmon stuffed with crab meat help



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 4, 2005)

Soo i have ton of crap meat and salmon. What would be a good recipe for this salmon stuffed with crab meat. Im thinking of taking sun dried w/e tomatoes, some mayo homemade iwth a little tobasco sauce and add in a little dill and chives. then with a little chopped spinach. and with soem bread crumbs all mixed together with the crab den stuff it in the salmon .

Any other ideas.


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 4, 2005)

I am thinking crab meat, wild mushrooms, crispy bacon, breadcrumbs, ricotta and garlic. Maybe a very light butter or white wine sauce. 

A crab maque choux might be really good too. Crab meat, fresh corn, red peppers and cajun spices. My mouth is watering!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Feb 5, 2005)

A result of my salmon stuffed with crab meat 







yea. i have the recipe i created 

dice up tomatoes 
take mayo and blend with paprika 

mix mayo with crab meat mix with the mayo and tomatoes and dill 

take salmon slice the fillet like make it into a pocket. and put it all in the salmon with some salt and pepper with bread crumbs.  

put on tray. and pour some olive oil on top of the salmon and put more bread crumbs and salt.  

stick green onion inside like the picture 

Bake 350 for like 30 minutes. 

and then take out pepper on top


----------



## mudbug (Feb 6, 2005)

wow, jr!  you did well!


----------

